# DemiLich crafting spells over his cauldren



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

Even though i played very little Dungeon and Dragons in my day. I always loved the lore and history it created. After looking up some such lore a few months ago i cane across the DemiLich a near god like powerfull undead wizard. I realized i liked the idea for my haunt and Unlike regular liches a DemiLich usually consisted of a mere floating skull. I realized this was a low coast prop I could pull off even better I could use some materials ive had lying around. I bout a plastic Skull 5 bucks. Some stick on plastic jewels. 4, and 3 bucks for the clear and ruby ones. I already had the stand up cauldron ( a flower pot frim some event). A mister light, a metal coat hanger, a 5 gallon bucket (preferbly white)And some leds i have laying around. The end result only cost me 12 bucks.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Posting pics*

Will post some pics when i figure how to do that.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

*First add gems to the Skull*








First add your gems to the Skull. I used stick on gems for the teeth, and hot glued the Rubies into the eye sockets. I also drilled holes in the eye sockets first becoyse I wanted to add LEDs for a gliwing eye affect.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Head pick*

I drilled a hole in the back of the skull to insert the LEDs. i first soldered them together. I use a 12 volt lighting system so all the LEDs i have run at the same voltage. I hot glued them in place just behind the gems but not sticking out too far.










Its always good to test your LEDs to make sure something isn't loose.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Getting the cauldren set up*

I wanted the skull to be high up so this old flower vase works perfectly. It also has some weight to it so it will hold well. Ive had it for 2 years now trying to figure out a prop to put it in. The mister im using only shoots mist up so high. I didnt want the mister falling down so low into the pot that i couldnt see it. So i cut off the bottom of a 5 gallon bucket and spray panted the outside black to blend in. the white interior helps with reflecting the light.










I figured some mist coming out with lighting would be a great affect buaght this LED mister on ebay for about 10 bucks. Makes a small but good effect changes color to. My only nock on it is the colors change hard and dont flow blend but its not the end of the world.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

*Attaching the skull to the bowl*

I used a coat hanger to attach the skull the bowl. I hot glued the coat hanger into the skull, then drilled a hole in one of the metal legs sticking the metal coat hanger in, and hot gluing it in place. Its a little flimsy so i might try strengthening it later. A thicker metal rod would have worked too. I wrapped the led wires around the coat hanger, and intend to spray paint it black so its harder to see even now it blends in well.


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

*The final product with a little extra lighting.*

I learned long ago that if you cant see a prop it might as well not be there. Makes lighting key to any prop. The light from the mister is good, the eye LEDs stand out well but i want people to see the skull itself. So I mounted a purple led stick just above were i fastened coat hanger to bath the skull in a constant light. Gives it a nice affect. I think this should do very well in a few months.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Very creative, I like it


----------



## Dacon333 (Aug 18, 2016)

Thanks That flower stands been in my basement fir two years figuring out what to do with it. Downtge rode i might try to add sound to it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a very cool effect!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Adding sound really sells the bubbling effect. Here's a video of my basic bubbling pot.

I used a cheap mp3 player PCB and speaker from an old surround system.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Dacon! I dig the demi-lich, glad to see others mining D&D!

We've been doing a 'witch house' theme for two years, but we really got the itch to transition into a dark fantasy D&D themed walkthrough this year. We're tentatively using the CRPG Darkest Dungeon as our guide for set. Are you planning other fantasy/D&D props?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - love the rat hanging out of the cauldron!


----------

